# Portable Frontier Woodburning Stove



## peakymon (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi all,

I've just bought a Frontier Stove with the idea as a secondary heat source / hot water on tap.
It was on a deal from the manufacturers website £225.00 inc. vat & del.

The Frontier Stove bundle

I've tested it at home & it seems ok but not properly driven it in anger yet but looking forward to trying it out.
Does anybody else have experience of these stoves ?


----------



## antiqueman (Apr 23, 2014)

*size*



peakymon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just bought a Frontier Stove with the idea as a secondary heat source / hot water on tap.
> It was on a deal from the manufacturers website £225.00 inc. vat & del.
> ...



you must have a big shed:bow:


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Apr 23, 2014)

I've seen these in action, and there pretty good at what they do, would I have one, only if i was wilding in Scandanavia, or Siberia.!

jt


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 23, 2014)

*yes*

Young Toystory brought one to a meet I am sure he will be along soon to sing its praises. I would love one but drive a  VW T4 it would be wasted.


----------



## Byronic (Apr 23, 2014)

3rd World War survival kit? Or did I last see this on the Stockton to Darlington railway line!!


----------



## peakymon (Apr 23, 2014)

It packs up quite small, the flue dismantles & goes inside the body of the woodburner & the 3 legs collapse underneath.
It then all goes inside a bespoke bag & is smaller than the size of a 6kg gas bottle.
The water heater holds 3 litres of water & also packs into it's own bag & is the size of a large thermos flask.


----------



## peakymon (Apr 23, 2014)

Byronic said:


> 3rd World War survival kit? Or did I last see this on the Stockton to Darlington railway line!!



LOL............

It may be 3rd World War, but I'm just an old Boy Scout with an addiction for fires.
Seeing as most folks frown on open camp fires these days, with the risk grass fires.
I thought it'd be the perfect compromise


----------



## Byronic (Apr 23, 2014)

I love the idea of self sufficiency equipment, as a related concept to the Frontier, the Biolite stove appeals. I doubt though that the average M/homer such as myself would find enough practical reasons to justify buying.


----------



## steco1958 (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a converted LPG bottle that does a similar thing, its a copy of an Oz Pig, made it myself works really well.

Used it over the weekend, keeps you warm when your outside.

£200 is a little excessive IMO


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 23, 2014)

Pendel said:


> does the van get smokey inside, seems hazardous to me using this?


I think they are for outside use not for in a van although I am sure N Brown will find a way to fit one in a van there's nothing that man cannot do.:lol-053:


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 23, 2014)

old gas bottle very cheap though a pig of a thing.:lol-049: about 60 ish bucks.


----------



## toystory (Apr 23, 2014)

hello peakymon, i have and use one of these stoves cracking bit of kit .your pics didnt show if you had the silicon gromet  which you will need to fit if you are useing in side (AWNING ,TENT OR VAN) the water jacket is a good idea as it boils very quick for the odd mug oftea   Peter


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 23, 2014)

*told you so*



toystory said:


> hello peakymon, i have and use one of these stoves cracking bit of kit .your pics didnt show if you had the silicon gromet  which you will need to fit if you are useing in side (AWNING ,TENT OR VAN) the water jacket is a good idea as it boils very quick for the odd mug oftea   Peter



I did say Mr Toystory would be along to praise it.


----------



## peakymon (Apr 23, 2014)

toystory said:


> hello peakymon, i have and use one of these stoves cracking bit of kit .your pics didnt show if you had the silicon gromet  which you will need to fit if you are useing in side (AWNING ,TENT OR VAN) the water jacket is a good idea as it boils very quick for the odd mug oftea   Peter



Hi Toystory,

I only intend to use it outside as an evening warmer whilst sat out & to keep hot water on the boil for a brew or for washing rather than using my gas.
The idea is to collect dry timber as we walk / travel & then to burn in an evening.
The wifey won't be letting me sing 'Ging Gang Goly' though 

Andy


----------



## yorkieowl (Apr 23, 2014)

The wifey won't be letting me sing 'Ging Gang Goly' though 
Andy[/QUOTE]

Come along to a meet, I'm sure you'll get some other mad wild campers singing along with you.  Oh go on then I'll join in too.:rolleyes2::goodluck::lol-053:


----------



## Robmac (Apr 23, 2014)

I've got one for use in a tent.

Great piece of kit!


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 25, 2014)

Lovely bit of kit! As mentioned previously Toystory brought one along to the Reepham Meet and we all had fun with it. If you bring yours to a meet I think you will find lots of potential new friends... all sat around it!!

Regards Rog.


----------



## silverweed (Apr 25, 2014)

I want one! I want one. Iv got a wood burner at home, would dearly love to have one in the van but in all honesty not enough space


----------

